# 3 pregnant cats.



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

hello, i have 3 cats that are all pregnant, i have had many sets of kittens before, but from only one cat.

can any one suggest how i deal with all 3 cats as they are all roughly the same stage of pregnancy, i have fears that they will fight each other or attack each others kittens.

the cats are one mother, and two of her kittens who are both the same age, about 5 months old, the mother is probably only just over a year old herself and i believe this would be her third litter.

just like to say we are not breeding these cats for money we gave the last litter away, we never wanted them all to be pregnant but we just never got them done, oops.

edit - i actually have 7 cats, but three of them are pregnant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Can i ask why u allowed 3 of your cats to get pregnant?


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

it was an accident, we were meant to get the two kittens sorted but never, they weren't supposed to get out the house but they started to climb out the window lol. who knows.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

hopefully they all only have small litters


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> it was an accident, we were meant to get the two kittens sorted but never, they weren't supposed to get out the house but they started to climb out the window lol. who knows.


Im glad u find it funny!
YOU have 3 cats pregnant 2 of them are KITTENS! 
Im sorry if im being rude but are u for real?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Are they all Forest cats ? *


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

How do your girls get on normally? Do they like each other? or are they always fighting?

If they like each other, there is a good chance that they will just concentrate on their own kittens whilst giving birth and help each other out when the kittens are born. 

If they are bad tempered with each other then it would be a good idea to have a room for each queen to nest with her babies in peace, certainly to start off with. See how they fare and monitor their relationships to ensure that no sparks fly. 

It is not generally thought to be a good idea for such young girls to have been allowed to become pregnant and for a queen to be just about a year old having had three litters is not very healthy for the poor girl. Nevertheless, there have been younger queens giving birth to babies - its not always the fault of the person who looks after them. Perhaps a queen only comes to a person when she is already pregnant and the person can only do their best for the cat. 

Maybe after this you might like to consider having them spayed if you do not intend to breed from them. Certainly keep them indoors until they can be spayed if you wish to go this route. Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

i only wanted some friendly cat advice. yes it was silly to let 3 cats get pregnant, but who knew.

also i can not count, im silly.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually I thought so too but in case the person has three litters to care for, the advice is there to take or leave.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well i'm wondering that Vixen and quite concerned because this person has Forest cats. They're not meant to be outside roaming around anyway. *


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

What a nightmare - I had enough trouble coping with one litter. Tabitha's kittens are 15 weeks now and she is still not back to the weight she used to be so I'd hate to have seen her cope with another litter in the next few months. She's been spayed so it's not possible.

Is there any chance the kittens' father could be the father of the kittens they are expecting? I only ask as that is one of the many reasons I am going to try and get the three kittens I am keeping spayed asap as I am worried they will end up mating with their Dad - whoever he may be!!

I'm not a breeder, just have moggies, but I'd worry if the kittens were pregnant by their father, although maybe in the cat world this is OK - I just would wonder about any genetic faults being magnified.

I think I read on another thread about two queens caring for each others kittens so hopefully yours won't attack each others fur babies.

I wish you luck - all those little bundles of mischief running around. My five have shredded my curtains - literally. Just as well they are so cute and loveable.


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

not a wind up.

the mother im not sure of the age as she was pregnant when she came in as a stray or watever they are called, the cats dont usually fight as they are like mother daughter sister, and very friendly. i have pictures and could take more pictures, easily. im serious i want to know, not a wind up.but if any one doubts im not goin to bother lol i just wanted some nice cat advice which im getting. thanks.

cant remeber what the rest of your post said.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> *i like the second reply poster better not as smart*,  i only wanted some friendly cat advice. yes it was silly to let 3 cats get pregnant, but who knew.
> 
> also i can not count, im silly.
> 
> plus im not that silly i would split them without asking for advice i just think that someone in the world must have experience and im sure its better ot find out than not, cats.


Im sorry are u calling me dumb?
You are silly enough to let kittens get pregnant so i would be surprised if u didn't ask for advice but any cat owner knows about the birds and bee's, i even asked a few weeks ago how young a cat can get pregnant, but as u have already had a young cat have 3 litters i'd have thought u would have known!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Rraa said:


> Actually I thought so too but in case the person has three litters to care for, the advice is there to take or leave.





Selk67U2 said:


> *Well i'm wondering that Vixen and quite concerned because this person has Forest cats. They're not meant to be outside roaming around anyway. *


 I hope peoples advice is taken and these cats are spayed as soon as possible so it doesnt happen again


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

no skog cat does not go out, its scared i think. it was also a stray too, so who ever owned it before us let it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Just out of curiosity why do u keep deleting bits off ur post?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> no skog cat does not go out, *its* scared i think. *it *was also a stray too, so who ever owned *it* before us let* it* out.


IT??????????????????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> no skog cat does not go out, its scared i think. it was also a stray too, so who ever owned it before us let it out


*IT!! thats a horrible thing to say. He/she or the cats name would be better. To be honest i'm very concerned for your cats*


> i have had many sets of kittens before, but from only one cat.


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Just out of curiosity why do u keep deleting bits off ur post?


because for. lol, i dont know cos they dont make sense, who cares man i wanted some advice i've gotten it ill never darken these forums again, unless i need cat advice. or dog. dont worry about it. also to the one about the father bein the kittens father its highly likely, i think they are all pregnant from the same tom. and that he is actually there father, i tihnk hes the only cat in the area i dont see many cats except for ours.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

1pwcat said:


> no skog cat does not go out, its scared i think. it was also a stray too, so who ever owned it before us let it out.


I realise the first litter was nothing to do with you but she has since been pregnant twice  either she was out or the male was in the house?


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *IT!! thats a horrible thing to say. He/she or the cats name would be better. To be honest i'm very concerned for your cats*


i wouldnt be concerned im sure they get fed better than i do, cleaning there litter and feeding them, thats good treatment. i love cats not going to lie, but they are still its. lol.

and im sure they would run away if we were mistreating them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> because for. lol, i dont know cos they dont make sense, who cares man i wanted some advice i've gotten it ill never darken these forums again, unless i need cat advice. or dog. dont worry about it. also to the one about the father bein the kittens father its highly likely, i think they are all pregnant from the same tom. and that he is actually there father, i tihnk hes the only cat in the area i dont see many cats except for ours.



This is either a really bad joke or ur cats need a better owner!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! this gets more horrendous. I wish I could save them all, especially the Forest Cat. Poor thing needs a home where they know about the breed. I'm still waiting for an answer to wether the others are Forest cats or not ?*


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I realise the first litter was nothing to do with you but she has since been pregnant twice  either she was out or the male was in the house?


yes she was out the house thats how she got pregnant. they are all goin to the vets as soon as they have had there kittens. lie i said before i love cats, especially kittens, but 3 litters, thats too many.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*sorry but can i ask why you let the girls out knowing they can get pregnant you said you intended getting them spayed but didnt fo what ever reason? so surly as 1 of them has already had 3 littes in its short life you would off been more careful and kept them in untill they were spayed? *


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *OMG!! this gets more horrendous. I wish I could save them all, especially the Forest Cat. Poor thing needs a home where they know about the breed. I'm still waiting for an answer to wether the others are Forest cats or not ?*


no shes the only forest cat the rest are just plain old cats.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> yes she was out the house thats how she got pregnant. they are all goin to the vets as soon as they have had there kittens. lie i said before i love cats, especially kittens, but 3 litters, thats too many.


So i presume u are letting your poor cats have kittens just because u like kittens?


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

bad sex aducation, have people heard of neutering? no idea what yo do sorry x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> i said before i love cats, especially kittens, but 3 litters, thats too many.


*Maybe you should contact cats protection or something and get them knowledgable homes that can cope. 3 litters together is very, very hard*



> no shes the only forest cat the rest are just plain old cats.


*Plain old cats!!*


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *sorry but can i ask why you let the girls out knowing they can get pregnant you said you intended getting them spayed but didnt fo what ever reason? so surly as 1 of them has already had 3 littes in its short life you would off been more careful and kept them in untill they were spayed? *


they weren't meant to get out they starting getting out of the window.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> they weren't meant to get out they starting getting out of the window.


so close the window!


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> So i presume u are letting your poor cats have kittens just because u like kittens?


no it was an accident.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

1pwcat said:


> they weren't meant to get out they starting getting out of the window.


*well im sorry but keep them closed then they couldnt get out,*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Christ I have 8 cats/kittens here. I have the brains to keep my windows shut, or with just a tiny gap, so they can't get out. *


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well im sorry but keep them closed then they couldnt get out,*


well you might not believe this but i have a cat who can open them.
and if its hot i might want them open.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

may i ask when do you think they are due to have kittens, do you no the date,?????


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

is this how you treat all new members ? lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> is this how you treat all new members ? lol.


Not at all no, I asked a question and u seem to find it all highly amusing


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> may i ask when do you think they are due to have kittens, do you no the date,?????


im not sure but the stomachs are just starting to swell, if thats the correct word.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> is this how you treat all new members ? lol.


*No, only the ones who seem to have no respect for their animals. Calling them it, is discusting for a start*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

1pwcat said:


> im not sure but the stomachs are just starting to swell, if thats the correct word.


right, now did they get out more than once,,do you know roughly when it was,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did they al get out the same day,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*may i suggest you rehome the cats as i dont think you can cope with them all, maybe keep one and get it spayed that way you would be able to enjoy your cat without the worry of it getting pregnant again, *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'll take the Forest Cat, lol*


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i feel sorry for these cats x


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

If you was a responsible pet owner knowing that you have 2 5mth old kittens pregnant you would take them to the vets straight away and have them spayed.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well if this isnt a wind up,, lets help her sort out her cats, she may need our help, can cats so young give birth ok, or would there be problems,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

they all got out on different days alot, there wasn't one specific day. sorry about that.

rehome lol i couldnt bare it even though we say we need to 'get rid' of some.
wouldn't be the same without loads of cats.
shouldn't say get rid, mite get abused.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

all I can suggest is that either re-home 2 of the cats so you only have the 1 to cope with or do your very best for the three of them and their kittens (1 litter is hard work so you may need help with them) and once they are able get them spayed and re-home all of the kittens. 

as to your original question if the get on well now they should be fine with each others kittens, I do hope everything goes well with your cats, the birth and the new kittens.


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> well if this isnt a wind up,, lets help her sort out her cats, she may need our help, can cats so young give birth ok, or would there be problems,,,,,,,,,,


what, lol im not female. angry man above i didn't know you could get pregnant cats spayed.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> they all got out on different days alot, there wasn't one specific day. sorry about that.


* but you said they did'nt and that another cat opened the windows!! This is deffo a wind up, it's just not consistant*


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> all I can suggest is that either re-home 2 of the cats so you only have the 1 to cope with or do your very best for the three of them and their kittens (1 litter is hard work so you may need help with them) and one they are able get them spayed and re-home all of the kittens.
> 
> as to your original question if the get on well now they should be fine with each others kittens, I do hope everything goes well with your cats, the birth and the new kittens.


cheers, why didn't the whole situation just go out like that.

thanks.


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> * but you said they did'nt and that another cat opened the windows!! This is deffo a wind up, it's just not consistant*


sorry but i don't understand your point. this is not a wind up at all. i could of been watchign egg heads rather than posting this.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

1pwcat said:


> what, lol im not female. angry man above i didn't know you could get pregnant cats spayed.


yes you can as long as they are not to advanced,

as to calling you she it was a mistake by colliemerles its difficult to know what gender someone is unless they say


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

1pwcat said:


> what, lol im not female. angry man above i didn't know you could get pregnant cats spayed.


im very sorry i just assumed you were,look we will try to help you, can you feel the kittens moving,??? i will ask some of the more experianced breeders to tell you the signs to look out for, so you know when the time is near,


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yes you can as long as they are not to advanced,
> 
> as to calling you she it was a mistake by colliemerles its difficult to know what gender someone is unless they say


not to worry. i am male by the way. lol

can i say i have had kittens before , a lot actually, i was just basically wondering wether to split the pregnant cats up, might sound stupid as it may be obvious to do so. but i got the answer now anyway.
also don't worry about calling me a she, its not as bad as an it. i think.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*also pinked nipples *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *also pinked nipples *


ye4s and they usually lose some of the hair from around them


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Well i personally think you should go to the vets and get all 3 cats checked over and see what the vet thinks about getting the kittens spayed if not to far gone in the pregnancy and aborting the kittens.
Im sorry if this sounds harsh but from what i've read it sounds like this situation is just going to keep happening, and you will end up over run with cats and kittens and then the health of them and yourself will go downhill x


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Can I just ask those of you who are experienced in such things - if the father of the kittens is in fact the father of their own kittens is there an increased chance of abnormality in the babies?

I think that sometimes dogs are bred with a parent, so maybe it is OK in the animal world.

I'm not having a go at the OP - it is just something I've wondered about myself. I still won't let my own fur babies have kittens as I now have eight cats - and that is quite enough for me!

Let's hope they don't all go into labour at the same time. 1pwcat is there someone who you can get to help you? Do you live alone or are there family or friends with you who will be able to give you a hand, if necessary.

I only had one litter of five and I had friends pop in during the day for me on the odd days I had to be out of the house for a few hours at a time. I hated the idea of Tabitha going into labour on her own and once the babies were born I wanted to keep checking they were OK, especially once their eyes were open - kittens can get into a lot of mischief in a short space of time - and you are going to have lots of kittens to keep an eye on.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> not to worry. i am male by the way. lol
> 
> can i say i have had kittens before , a lot actually, i was just basically wondering wether to split the pregnant cats up, might sound stupid as it may be obvious to do so. but i got the answer now anyway.
> also don't worry about calling me a she, its not as bad as an it. i think.


If you've had 'lots' of kittens before why do you need to seek advice??????
The only advice you need is to get them all speyed.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I said earlier that Cats Protection would help out. I think some cat education would'nt go amiss. I'm concerned that you keep breeding & breeding. You say you've had many kittens before, from 1 cat i'm sorry to me this is cruel. The 1 thats pregnant too has got 5 month old babies that are also pregnant. 5 months is'nt enough time to get over having kittens. 
What I meant about inconsistant was that you said you did'nt let your cats out, then you said that they got out because another cat can open windows then someone asked how far pregnant they were, you said you did'nt know because they went out a lot, so you would'nt know when they got pregnant. *


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Can I just ask those of you who are experienced in such things - if the father of the kittens is in fact the father of their own kittens is there an increased chance of abnormality in the babies?
> 
> I think that sometimes dogs are bred with a parent, so maybe it is OK in the animal world.
> 
> ...


not to worry i have a whole family of people who can help. i thought that cats interbred all the time in the wild and dogs and that ? i dont know hopefully there are no complications.

above person, yes get them checked spayed and that, but abortion lol bit nasty isn't it id rather give the cat to somebody while they were pregnant.

thanks to everyone who was helpful ,not thanks to any who weren't, lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> not to worry i have a whole family of people who can help. i thought that cats interbred all the time in the wild and dogs and that ? i dont know hopefully there are no complications.
> 
> above person, yes get them checked spayed and that, b*ut abortion lol bit nasty isn't it id rather give the cat to somebody while they were pregnant.
> *
> thanks to everyone who was helpful ,not thanks to any who weren't, lol.


Well i suggest u find a way to get ur cats to me as i deal with this type of thing every week!


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I said earlier that Cats Protection would help out. I think some cat education would'nt go amiss. I'm concerned that you keep breeding & breeding. You say you've had many kittens before, from 1 cat i'm sorry to me this is cruel. The 1 thats pregnant too has got 5 month old babies that are also pregnant. 5 months is'nt enough time to get over having kittens.
> What I meant about inconsistant was that you said you did'nt let your cats out, then you said that they got out because another cat can open windows then someone asked how far pregnant they were, you said you did'nt know because they went out a lot, so you would'nt know when they got pregnant. *


fair enough, but im not winding any body up, im more or less sure i said we werent letting them out. but that they were getting out out of the window.

im not breeding them on purpose, i should get them spayed. i think you misinterpreted that too, i meant i have had many kittens from a single mother. not the same one.

im going to watch emmerdale.

Thanks All.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> fair enough, but im not winding any body up, im more or less sure i said we werent letting them out. but that they were getting out out of the window.
> 
> im not breeding them on purpose, i should get them spayed. i think you misinterpreted that too, *i meant i have had many kittens from a single mother. not the same one.*
> 
> ...


What? seriously I think you need to re write that as the bit in bold makes no sense


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

sorry.
many litters from a single mother. not many litters from the same mother.
hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> sorry.
> many litters from a single mother. not many litters from the same mother.
> hope that helps.


What so they didn't get married first?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't even know where to begin with most of what you've said, but please understand that if the kittens are only 5 months old they are no where near being adult, and might not be well enough grown to cope with delivery. Please PLEASE watch over them carefully and do not hesitate to take them to the vet.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> What so they didn't get married first?


No they're still on a trial run...............


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Angeli said:


> No they're still on a trial run...............


lol..........


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Jem85
> What so they didn't get married first?
> 
> Originally Posted by Angeli
> No they're still on a trial run..............................


*PMSL you 2*



> but please understand that if the kittens are only 5 months old they are no where near being adult, and might not be well enough grown to cope with delivery. Please PLEASE watch over them carefully and do not hesitate to take them to the vet.


*Well said Leah*


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> I don't even know where to begin with most of what you've said, but please understand that if the kittens are only 5 months old they are no where near being adult, and might not be well enough grown to cope with delivery. Please PLEASE watch over them carefully and do not hesitate to take them to the vet.


i appreciate your concern, i don't know why im bothering here, cos you know its goin to be accusations of a wind up, but it turns out they were born last september i think, so they are a year old which will make the mother also much older.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> i appreciate your concern, i don't know why im bothering here, cos you know its goin to be accusations of a wind up, but it turns out they were born last september i think, so they are a year old which will make the mother also much older.


Will u make your mind up how old these cats are?


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Will u make your mind up how old these cats are?


Yes i will.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> Yes i will.


So how old are they then?


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

a year old, i just looked at the picture of them as a kitten.

not the one i just attached., but that one is good.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

I have just read through this thread and cannot believe it,5 month old kittens pregnant,inbreeding with the father,calling them its, are you for real!!!!!
If you are i think you need some serious help.
Ring your vet and tell him what you have just told everyone on here.He will give you the answers, and i dont think you will like them.
Those poor babies.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> is this how you treat all new members ? lol.


It is perfectly normal to want windows open in the summer - and I have known an eleven week old kitten jump out of an UPSTAIRS window to get out before now (it was rather a shock, I was in the garden at the time and saw him do it!). Clearly if you want to keep these cats in (and until they are spayed you certainly should!) you are going to have to address the window problem once they have had the kittens, but it will be pushing on in the autumn by then so that shouldn't be too much of a problem.

As for three litters at once - yes it's certainly possible, you will have your hands full that's all! Two mothers due at the same time will be happy to share a nest and share kitten duties, but I've never had three lots all at the same age. Still, don't panic, there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to cope.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> im not sure but the stomachs are just starting to swell, if thats the correct word.


That happens very noticeably between 4 and 5 weeks - at 4 weeks you are just beginning to suspect she is pregnant, at 5 weeks there is no doubt. So I'd say you have a month to go.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

storm said:


> If you was a responsible pet owner knowing that you have 2 5mth old kittens pregnant you would take them to the vets straight away and have them spayed.


They are moggies and will be perfectly capable of having kittens at six months, it happens all the time, they are more advanced than most pedigrees. No need to start spaying pregnant cats!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Lumpy said:


> Can I just ask those of you who are experienced in such things - if the father of the kittens is in fact the father of their own kittens is there an increased chance of abnormality in the babies?


Depends on what deleterious genes might be there. I have done father to daughter matings before (when daughter resulted from a complete outcross) with no problems at all.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> * 5 months is'nt enough time to get over having kittens. *


Yes it is. GCCF recommendations allow for kittens a lot closer together than that.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> i appreciate your concern, i don't know why im bothering here, cos you know its goin to be accusations of a wind up, but it turns out they were born last september i think, so they are a year old which will make the mother also much older.


I was being very nice to you but I have to say now this really IS looking like a wind-up!!!

Liz


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

I apologise for the confusion. The full story is as such: We have seven cats. Four of those are stray (one of the strays was a skogkatt/forest cat, and the other was the 'mother cat' which is pregnant now. She arrived heavily pregnant last June or July.)
She birthed six kittens then- two of which we kept. These are the two which are also pregnant now. On the second litter she had only three. This will be her third pregnancy. We had a cat before which was pregnant twice.

One of the other cats was opening the window of its own accord, even despite our attempts to keep the window permanently closed. Allowing them to get out was carelessness on our part.

The two pregnant kittens have *not* bred with their father, but we do believe that they all mated with the same tomcat.

Liz: I appreciate the support, and I assure you this isn't a wind-up.

I think that was everything. By the way, those photographs are from the second litter of kittens of the stray cat.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Yes it is. GCCF recommendations allow for kittens a lot closer together than that.


*I was just going by my experience with my cats Liz. There is no way I would breed from them again so soon. Both girls had 7 and it's 5 months since the 1 girls litter and to me she is'nt ready for another one. I know many breeders do if they think their girls can deal with it and that they are allowed up to 3 litters in 2 years. Really I was trying to put this person off from keep breeding all these kittens, but I have to agree that I think it's been a big wind up from the start too*



> The two pregnant kittens have not bred with their father, but we do believe that they all mated with the same tomcat.


*How would you know, if you don't know who the father is of them in the first place*


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> I apologise for the confusion. The full story is as such: We have seven cats. Four of those are stray (one of the strays was a skogkatt/forest cat, and the other was the 'mother cat' which is pregnant now. She arrived heavily pregnant last June or July.)
> She birthed six kittens then- two of which we kept. These are the two which are also pregnant now. On the second litter she had only three. This will be her third pregnancy. We had a cat before which was pregnant twice.
> 
> One of the other cats was opening the window of its own accord, even despite our attempts to keep the window permanently closed. Allowing them to get out was carelessness on our part.
> ...


I dont believe for one moment a cat can open a window unless your house is in dire need of replacements  you say this post isnt a wind up if its not then you dont deserve to keep any pets least of all female cats you have got 2 5 month old kittens that the old tom from down the road has impregnated and you think its 'lol'  I feel so sorry for your cats i just hope you can control your humour enough to get them checked at the vets and spayed asap after the babies have had their babies !


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

and you said that you there arent many cats where you live just the 1 tomcat you see every now and again....but you have taken 4 strays in?

I might be wrong but Im sure you said in the beginning the cats go out...then you said that you clean the litter trays....then you said they dont go out but they open the window?

There's other discrepencies throughout but Im not going to waste my time as my gut instinct says this is someone winding up the cat section and knowing perfectly well what things get our goats up about cats and is saying all of those things to do just that.

One thing I have learnt throughout life is if you are ever unsure go with your gut instinct...and my gut instinct is screaming at me 'winder upper'...so based on that Im off to the next thread to see if any advice is needed there.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

1pwcat,,, the pictures are gorgeous, do you have any more,, and keep us posted when the kittens arrive and let us know how it went,, hopefully all will go well,


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

1pwcat said:


> I apologise for the confusion. The full story is as such: We have seven cats. Four of those are stray (one of the strays was a skogkatt/forest cat, and the other was the 'mother cat' which is pregnant now. She arrived heavily pregnant last June or July.)
> She birthed six kittens then- two of which we kept. These are the two which are also pregnant now. On the second litter she had only three. This will be her third pregnancy. We had a cat before which was pregnant twice.
> 
> One of the other cats was opening the window of its own accord, even despite our attempts to keep the window permanently closed. Allowing them to get out was carelessness on our part.
> ...


Did you get someone to help you with this reply? Bit inconsistent with your other posts that make rather hard reading.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

i would like to add earlier in the year i was given a little lilac oriental kitten she is disabled witha very bad heart murmer flat shoulders and stunted growth as a result of an established breeder mateing pixis mother cat to the moters father ..............interbreeding is not cleaver and results can be horendous .grow up and take proper care ofyour cats


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh i dont know what to make of this, but i do think this post is genuine, otherwise why go into so much detail and trying to get facts right etc...?

Some replies have been a bit harsh though.......maybe it would be best not to say anything at all rather than lashing out at the op?

I can understand why everyone is angry and frustrated, but there are many people out there who dont understand the implications of breeding, or the 'correct' way of doing it, and some people that are just downright ignorant when it comes to pets.

Lets all count to 10, breathe and try and give this op some sound advice from the true pet lovers out there. And if this does turn out to be a wind up post themn at least we have a thread that could be informative to someone else


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Lets all count to 10, breathe and try and give this op some sound advice from the true pet lovers out there. And if this does turn out to be a wind up post themn at least we have a thread that could be informative to someone else


Okay my advice to the OP is:

Get a life and stop trying to wind people up!

Or:

Give up the cats, give them to people who actually care about animals and will treat them right as you clearly have no clue what you are doing.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Once all your 3 cats have had their babies please just get them neutered as soon as you can. Better yet, see if your vet will abort the babies now so not to put your young cat's lifes at risk.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*we have decided to close this post, as there has been no other activity from this user, so untill we get to the bottom of it and see if it was a genuine post it will stay closed for now, we should be pulling together and helping them out NOT being obstructive after all these animals need help and it wont be achieved by the way peeps are posting any problems please pm either me or selk thank you. *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*This post has now been re-opend so that 1pwcat can explain better their situation as they have assured me it is not a wind-up. could we please keep this as a constuctive post  to help in anyway we can *


----------



## 1pwcat (Sep 12, 2008)

First of all: when I said "last June/July," I meant of *last year*. I only just realised what I had said. The mother is _at least_ one and half (if not two) years old, and the pregnant 'kittens' are at least a year old, too.



Selk67U2 said:


> *How would you know, if you don't know who the father is of them in the first place*


We had moved since then. All of the strays arrived at the other house- it was a farm house.



mel said:


> I dont believe for one moment a cat can open a window *unless your house is in dire need of replacements*


It is, but that isn't the point. They're the type which opens by pushing the handle up and back- something a cat could easily do.



colliemerles said:


> 1pwcat,,, the pictures are gorgeous, do you have any more,, and keep us posted when the kittens arrive and let us know how it went,, hopefully all will go well,


Cheers, I'll be sure to do that. I do have more pictures.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They are truly lovely cats/kittens. I really hope you will do whats best by them after they've kittened by making sure they can't get out again and getting them all spayed.*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Adorable photos of the kittens, thanks for sharing them. Although I dona't agree with what's happened, (IMO there are enough cats and kittens sitting in animal centres needing rehomed), fact is its done now, so I hope the births go well.

Please PLEASE consider having your females spayed after this, the last thing the world needs is more kittens.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I find myself still unconvinced - I don't quite see how you could get the age of the kittens so wrong, one minute they are five months and the next they are over a year.

In hindsight, all of us should have realised that the chances of two kittens getting pregnant at four months (bearing in mind they were visibly pregnant and supposedly five months) were very remote indeed.Mating at five months, yes. A month pregnant at five months, no. 

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheers, I'll be sure to do that. I do have more pictures.[/QUOTE]thank you for putting up the pictures,what gorgeous cats and kittens you have,i love torties, they have such beautiful colours and markings,,,,, thank you and keep us posted to how things go,,,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I find myself still unconvinced - I don't quite see how you could get the age of the kittens so wrong, one minute they are five months and the next they are over a year.
> 
> In hindsight, all of us should have realised that the chances of two kittens getting pregnant at four months (bearing in mind they were visibly pregnant and supposedly five months) were very remote indeed.Mating at five months, yes. A month pregnant at five months, no.


*It's no good keep raking over old ground. Thats why we closed the thread to begin with. Can we all just move forward on this topic now please. *


----------

